# A History of Mini Mag Lites



## Roy (May 27, 2002)

I found this history of Mini Mags!
http://www.finishes.com/news/collect.asp


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (May 27, 2002)

An excellant contribution Roy, there is a lot of history in the Maglite and hopefully some advancements for the 21st century as well.


----------



## txwest (May 27, 2002)

The Mag-lite reminds me of Brownings design of the 1911 45 Auto. Just won't go away. TX


----------

